
Have Tech Perks Gone Too Far? - adrian_mrd
https://www.atlassian.com/blog/teamwork/employee-retention-is-about-more-than-perks/amp
======
closeparen
The author’s characterization of open offices as a perk is all you need to
know about their competence and credibility.

------
prolikewh0a
Employee perks can never go too far. Anything that helps an employee feel more
comfortable in their working environment is a plus and will contribute to
creativity & productivity.

